# Die Hela Angel-Crew  auf Forellenjagd



## Naish82 (1. November 2021)

Echt jetzt? 
Sommerloch? 
Schon der 2. Hochkaräter in einer Woche…


----------



## rippi (1. November 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> Sommerloch?
> Schon der 2. Hochkaräter in einer Woche…


Man könnte denken, dass diese Info irrelevant sei, aber ich finde es wichtig zu wissen, dass Hela eine Angelsportbetriebsgruppe hat.


----------



## Seele (1. November 2021)

Ich möchte die Luftmatratze


----------



## Naish82 (1. November 2021)

Ja die Lufte ist top. 
Und dass die betriebssportgruppe dann auch noch Fischgewürze bekommen hat. Wahnsinn was da los ist…


----------



## zandertex (1. November 2021)

Vlt.werden wir auch bald erfahren das Fisch mit Ketchup sehr gut schmeckt!


----------



## Naish82 (1. November 2021)

Naja, nichts gegen den Ketchup. Ist ja schon beinahe deutsches Kulturgut, gibt wohl kaum einen Haushalt, der diesen nicht im Haus hat…

Nanu, was war das gerade für ein Geräusch? Ich fürchte in meinem Keller ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen…
Ich werde gleich mal probieren, ob der Ketchup auch dazu schmeckt…


----------



## Tikey0815 (1. November 2021)

Der Ketschup ist gut und das die ne Angelgruppe Sponsoren finde ich witzig, nix gegen einzuwenden


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. November 2021)

Ich will Pommes rot/weiß und ne Wurscht..................


----------



## Tikey0815 (1. November 2021)

Aber nur ne gut röstige Rostbratwurst 
Was da im Norden serviert wird, diese bleiche Fleischwurst ist zehenringelnagelverdächtig


----------



## Naish82 (1. November 2021)

Kann ich bestätigen! Die Wurstwaren aus‘m Süden sind geiler als bei uns im Norden…

Das wär jetzt was. Aber ich hab nur meinen Reis und den Ketchup…


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. November 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Aber nur ne gut röstige Rostbratwurst
> Was da im Norden serviert wird, diese bleiche Fleischwurst ist zehenringelnagelverdächtig




__
		https://flic.kr/p/mbXjZg


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. November 2021)

Ist das ein Tintenfisch-Dingens?? 

Will dem Vieh nich lebendig begegnen .... 

R.S.


----------



## Naish82 (1. November 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/mbXjZg




OMG, er hat die 8-Schwänzige rausgeholt…


----------



## Tikey0815 (1. November 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/mbXjZg


Das sind doch die Schweinswollkrabben welche bevorzugt in Kraftwerksausläufen geangelt werden


----------



## Naish82 (1. November 2021)

Back to topic! 
Mit ordentlich Hela Gewürzketchup schmecken auch die Kraftwerks-Schweinswollkrabben blendend!


----------



## bobbl (2. November 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Vlt.werden wir auch bald erfahren das Fisch mit Ketchup sehr gut schmeckt!


Um ganz ehrlich zu sein....Ein frittierter Karpfen schmeckt mit dem Hela Ketchup echt gut. Zumindest mir.


----------



## hanzz (2. November 2021)

Halten wir fest.
Der Ketchup schmeckt.
Und somit auch alles was darunter ist. Schmeckt ja eh nur nach Hela.


----------



## zandertex (3. November 2021)

Es soll Menschen geben die nichts mehr ohne Ketchup oder Majo essen........können.


----------



## Blueser (3. November 2021)

Passierte Tomaten sind der bessere Ketchup,  da kann ich den Geschmack durch Gewürze selber bestimmen. Allerdings nicht so bequem wie direkt aus der Flasche ...


----------



## yukonjack (3. November 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Es soll Menschen geben die nichts mehr ohne Ketchup oder Majo essen........können.


Was wäre ein Schimanski Teller ohne Ketchup und Majo ?


----------



## Naish82 (3. November 2021)

Ob Heinz Deutschland auch ne angelgruppe hat? Die machen die beste Pommes majo imho…


----------

